# The Remains of the Day (1993) - Score with images - Exposition for the Best Film Score Award 1994



## HansZimmer

The film "The Remains of the Day" was nominated at the Academy Awards of 1994 for "Best original score". The score has been composed by Richard Robbins.

Here below you find a video with the best parts of the suite.







If you want to listen to more pieces, you can play this video.


----------

